# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Dụng Cụ Cắt, Dao Cụ Hãng Seco, Sandvik,... do BKMech phân phối.

## BKMech Co.,ltd

KÍNH CHÀO QUÝ KHÁCH HÀNG!
*BKMech* CUNG CẤP: DỤNG CỤ CẮT, DẦU CẮT GỌT, DẦU THỦY LỰC

*Dụng cụ cắt: (các hãng Seco, Sandvik,...)*

Dao phay bậc và phay rãnh

Dao phay xoắn ốc 

Dao phay khoét

Dao tiện, mảnh tiện

Hạt dao

Đầu móc lỗ

Cán dao...

*Dầu cho gia công CNC (PV oil, Castrol, Total,Caltex...)*

Dầu Thủy Lực:

- Dầu thủy lực 32

- Dầu thủy lực 46

- Dầu thủy lực 68

- Dầu thủy lực 100

- Dầu thủy lực chống cháy

Dầu Công Nghiệp:

- Dầu động cơ

- Dầu cắt gọt

- Dầu bánh răng

- Dầu hộp số

- Dầu rãnh trượt

- Dầu tuần hoàn

- Dầu xung điện EDM...

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

Các bạn quan tâm xin tham khảo nhé!

----------

